# Custom Rolled or Bespoke, any thoughts



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Hey all, I was curious, have any of you had the Custom Rolled or Bespokes before? If so, what are your thought on them? I heard a lot of good things about the Customs but all the reviews are a few years old.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: CoH Custom Rolled or PE Bespoke, any thoughts*

I've had them and prefer Cohiba Espys or Siglo IV and VI's....better but your mileage and tastes may vary. The Bespoke is a takeoff of the BHK Behike 54. Sometimes we just have to sample the candy to get an idea of what sugar we like.....


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: CoH Custom Rolled or PE Bespoke, any thoughts*



Cigary said:


> Sometimes we just have to sample the candy to get an idea of what sugar we like.....


I was afraid you were going to say that, I can here my wallet now...."no don't open me"


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I've heard the bespoke is actually "mixed origin" and may not be a true CC. I've had a couple Customs and thought they were awesome, but IMO there are better customs out there, just not as easily available.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I heard the same thing about the Bespoke origins. But for about $9 are the Bespokes or Customs worth it?


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: CoH Custom Rolled or PE Bespoke, any thoughts*

@jp1979?


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: CoH Custom Rolled or PE Bespoke, any thoughts*

When a world class torcedor plies his trade you know the construction and the aesthetics of those cigars will be near perfect.So basically it comes down to the source and quality
of the tobacco they are given to roll.With their decades of knowledge they can tweak the ratio of binder and filler leaves to customize their custom rolls to the purchasers wants and needs.At the end of the day most of these cigars are one dimensional.Will they get better over time? Yes,but they will still be one dimensional imo.That being said you may enjoy that dimension so there no harm in trying these custom rolls.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: CoH Custom Rolled or PE Bespoke, any thoughts*



egoo33 said:


> @jp1979?


huh?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Guys, just a reminder that Puff still does not allow mention of specific vendors. I've edited the necessary posts. Thanks.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: CoH Custom Rolled or PE Bespoke, any thoughts*



elco69 said:


> huh?


He is asking Justin to chime in on this subject


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

what tony said


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: CoH Custom Rolled or PE Bespoke, any thoughts*



avitti said:


> He is asking Justin to chime in on this subject


Gotcha, I thought so, just wasn't sure


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

There are much better customs available.....truth be told, there are tons of better regular production Habanos available for the same $$$.
Pass...


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: CoH Custom Rolled or PE Bespoke, any thoughts*



egoo33 said:


> @jp1979?


For some reason my notifications are turned off for ole' Puff.com. I know I am late to the party and even though a few guys that have forgotten more about Habanos than I will ever know have already answered the question, I will lay out my opinion anyway.

Worth buying:
AM's
JO's
CF's

Pass for me:
**/** Bespoke
*** Customs

There is a new one I have recently heard about from a shop in Canada, the kid that rolls them is on Insta, appears to be a pretty talented roller but they are stupid pricey.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

With few exceptions, the AM's are worth going deep!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: CoH Custom Rolled or PE Bespoke, any thoughts*



jp1979 said:


> For some reason my notifications are turned off for ole' Puff.com. I know I am late to the party and even though a few guys that have forgotten more about Habanos than I will ever know have already answered the question, I will lay out my opinion anyway.
> 
> Worth buying:
> AM's
> ...


I got some AM's on the way! Strange, I got a hold of Johnny O after I PM'd him on another forum, we traded a few messages then he just stopped responding. For those of you who have ordered from him before, is he normally like that? When I PM'd him, it took him about 4 days to initially respond.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: CoH Custom Rolled or PE Bespoke, any thoughts*



elco69 said:


> I got some AM's on the way! Strange, I got a hold of Johnny O after I PM'd him on another forum, we traded a few messages then he just stopped responding. For those of you who have ordered from him before, is he normally like that? When I PM'd him, it took him about 4 days to initially respond.


sometimes he is like that, it happens, sign up for olh, I am not sure how much he checks CP


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: CoH Custom Rolled or PE Bespoke, any thoughts*



jp1979 said:


> sometimes he is like that, it happens, sign up for olh, I am not sure how much he checks CP


Tried signing up there, but it looks like the site is under construction, no forums, no signup, pretty much blank.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: CoH Custom Rolled or PE Bespoke, any thoughts*



elco69 said:


> I got some AM's on the way! Strange, I got a hold of Johnny O after I PM'd him on another forum, we traded a few messages then he just stopped responding. For those of you who have ordered from him before, is he normally like that? When I PM'd him, it took him about 4 days to initially respond.


Johnny sometimes is on the island and takes few days to get back to you.I just got more and the total transaction took 2 weeks


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: CoH Custom Rolled or PE Bespoke, any thoughts*



asmartbull said:


> Johnny sometimes is on the island and takes few days to get back to you.I just got more and the total transaction took 2 weeks


Thanks for the heads up. Meanwhile, I can't wait till my AM's come in. I got my freezer ziplocs ready and cleared some space in the freezer. Based on other peoples opinions of them, I am glad I don't have a glass door on the freezer I would have nose marks all over it, drool on the floor and ware pace marks into the floor in front of it. I am just a little excited, never had fresh or custom rolled before.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I need to check out the AMs. I had a Reynaldo last night that was beautiful.


----------

